# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ให้เช่าที่พัทยาพร้อมเฟอร์นิเจอร์และสระว่ายน้ำส่วนตัว

## Keechiros

ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่าที่พัทยาพร้อมเฟอร์นิเจอร์และสระว่ายน้ำส่วนตัวในราคาสุดคุ้ม ห่างจากทะเลแค่ 15 นาทีเท่านั้น
-ที่อยู่ 64/22 ม.1ต.หนองปลาไหล อ.บางละมุง จ.ชลบุรี 20150
-ขนาด : 98 ตารางวา
-มีห้องนอน 3 ห้อง
-มีห้องน้ำ 3 ห้อง
-เครื่องปรับอากาศ 4 เครื่อง
-สระว่ายน้ำส่วนตัวและตัวบ้านติดกับสระว่ายน้ำส่วนกลางของหมู่บ้านด้วย
-ห้องนั่งเล่นพร้อมเฟอร์นิเจอร์ มีทีวี ตู้เย็นและห้องครัวแบบบิวท์อิน
-มีสวนและศาลานั่งเล่นหน้าบ้าน จอดรถในตัวบ้านได้ 2 คัน
อัตราค่าเช่าบ้าน
-ค่าเช่าเดือนละ 45000 บาท สำหรับ ทำสัญญา 3เดือน
-ค่าเช่าเดือนละ 40000 บาท สำหรับ ทำสัญญา 6เดือน
-ค่าเช่าเดือนละ 35000 บาท สำหรับ ทำสัญญา 1ปี
*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------

